# Weekly Clock Comp (Week 1)



## Triangles_are_cubers (May 18, 2020)

Hello, this comp is for fellow clockers to compete, podium and/or win! To compete you will have to use an online timer or a stackmat and fill in ur times and averages in a google form. Here's the link to the form: https://forms.gle/sSfBkhh8KRQ8meYV7 .


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

There's a race to sub-x for clock thread currently inactive, you can revive that if you want

Clock race: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/race-to-sub-x-on-clock.66780/
Info about Race to Sub-X threads: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/about-race-to-sub-x-threads-list-of-active-threads.76235/


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> There's a race to sub-x for clock thread currently inactive, you can revive that if you want
> 
> Clock race: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/race-to-sub-x-on-clock.66780/
> Info about Race to Sub-X threads: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/about-race-to-sub-x-threads-list-of-active-threads.76235/


Never heard of that thread, but thanks for the suggestion! I don't really want to revive a thread atm.


----------

